# تخصص هندسة اتصالات و مجال العمل فيه



## memoaziz-eng (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب.
اخوكم طالب في جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا اليمن - صنعاء
التخصص: هندسة اتصالات مستوى اول 
ابيكم تفيدوني في التخصص
ماهي طبيعة العمل فيه
يعني لمن اتخرج ان شاء الله ابي اعف طبيعة عملي
يعني اقوي نفسي في ايش 

انتظركم اخواني المهندسين

تحيتي لكم
​


----------



## محمود010 (10 يناير 2011)

اعتقد مجال العمل فى هذا التخصص صعب الى حد وقليل جدا للاسف فى وطننا العربى .
انا مش بحبطك او حاجة . يجب عليك التعلم اكثر واكثر واخذ دورات فى المجال نفسه مثل gsm والى اخره .....


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 يناير 2011)

ليش فرص العمل قليلة أخي محمود بالنسبة لتخصص هندسة الاتصالات ؟
لا أعلم عن الوضع في اليمن ، لكن مهندس الاتصالات يستطيع العمل في:
1. الشركات ( أو الجهات الحكومية ) التي تقدم خدمات الاتصالات ( هاتف و إنترنت و جوال و قنوات نقل الاتصالات )
2. شركات الـ Vendors بمعنى الشركات التي تصنع أنظمة الاتصالات و تقدم حلول التصميم مثل إيركسون و نوكيا سمنس و موتورولا و هواوي و غيرها كثير
3. المقاولين الذين ينفذون مشاريع الجهات مقدمة الخدمة 
4. الشركات الاستشارية التي في العادة تتعاقد مع الشركات مقدمة الخدمة لتقديم الخدمات الاستشارية و الحلول للمشاكل و الإشراف على عمل المقاولين و الفيندورز
5. أي شركة أو جهة حكومية ( وزارة ، جامعة ، مؤسسة حكومية ... الخ ) - خصوصا عندما تكون كبيرة - لديها شبكات و أنظمة الاتصالات الداخلية الخاصة بها و لذلك تحتاج إلى مهندسي الاتصالات لتشغيل و صيانة أنظمة الشبكة الهاتفية من PABX و غيره و كذلك شبكة الراديو و اللاسلكي و خطوط الربط بين المواقع سواء عن طريق حلول مملوكة لهم كخطوط الميكرويف و الليزر بيم أو المستأجرة من شركات الاتصالات مقدمة الخدمة
6. الوظائف الأكاديمية في الجامعات و الكليات التقنية ( في حالة كان المعدل عالي )
6.


----------



## memoaziz-eng (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم اخواني على التوضيح


----------



## memoaziz-eng (14 يناير 2011)

يا اخوان احب اعرف لازم اقوي نفسي في ايش
اخذ اش من دورات من اول سنة


----------



## hema12 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

انا طالب جامعة عدن اولى اتصالات والكثير نصحوني بدخول قسم الكهرباء الباور لان الاتصالات فرص عملها قليله خصوصا في اليمن نصيحة لك اسال وستفسر جيدا عن هذا القسم كي لاتندم


----------



## Al-QashQeesh (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*أدرس الي بتحبووو 
و الرزق على الله 
أما بالنسبه كتخصص حلو و ممتع و صعب و ممكن تقدر تدعمه بعده دورات بتساعدك كتيير 
و الله الموفق ان شا الله 
*​


----------



## 87356 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بصراحة نفسك هندسة اتصالات فجامعة السلطان قابوس
بس اعتقد ان فرص العمل متوفرة وكل شي بيد الله تعالى
اتوكل على الله وكمل دراستك


----------

